# sears 536918400 owners manual



## motornut19 (Oct 30, 2014)

hello, i was wondering if anyone knew of where to find an owners manual for this sears snow thrower? not just looking for a freebie. i need one for some repair work and part numbers. thanks for any help! tv


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

What is your model number, we can help from there?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum motornut19. I hope these will help. Both were found with Google.

Parts list- 
http://parts.sears.com/partsdirect/part-model/Craftsman-Parts/All-Products-Parts/Model-536918400/0247/1507000/00013287/00004?shdMod=536918400

Owners manual for 536.918300 (close enough??)-
 http://www.hammerwall.com/Manuals/Craftsman/Description/536.918300/Craftsman%2024%20Inch%20Snow%20Thrower%20Owners%20Manual/0c1872c9-f71b-41ab-8e21-6344e6353fba/


----------



## motornut19 (Oct 30, 2014)

*thanks!*



motornut19 said:


> hello, i was wondering if anyone knew of where to find an owners manual for this sears snow thrower? not just looking for a freebie. i need one for some repair work and part numbers. thanks for any help! tv


thanks a lot! i used the similar model manual and all is well!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm glad it helped, good luck with the repairs.


----------

